# Trade Browning A-bolt for semi auto shotgun



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Kicking around the idea of trading my Browning A-bolt medallion 300 win mag for a good semi auto shotgun. Has wood stock, the browning BOSS system, and Leupold scope. Looking to trade for a high quality Semi-auto cammo waterfowl shotgun. I will send more detailed pics if anyone would be interested.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)




----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Strange looking sling there


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Somebody has the waterfowl addiction!:shock: That's a nice rifle.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Custom sling not included haha 

Fowl, the bug has hit but what's the harm in trading a nice rifle for a nice scatter gun?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Custom sling not included haha
> 
> Fowl, the bug has hit but what's the harm in trading a nice rifle for a nice scatter gun?


No harm at all. I know my shotguns get used way more then my rifles do.


----------

